

HTTP Status Code 418  - fmax30
http://www.howtogeek.com/trivia/if-youve-received-http-status-code-418-it-means-the-server-is/

======
tiquorsj
I return this as a status code for bad bots. It is my way of saying go sing
the "teapot" song.

------
neur0mancer
In certain CTF, for example SQL injection challenges, the target webpage
returns 418 to make more difficult the success of blind injection scripts
(they will fail randomly, so you have to check that the return code is weird
and retry)

------
cookiem0nster
If the NSA is hacking into your site - that's the code to use :)

------
citruspi
I return that status code for requests that aren't made over SSL, but only for
sites which aren't meant for use by the general public.

